# Cobra 350



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Not a big fan of bull nose bead but had to on the last house. Contractor said sq. bead, homeowner said bull nose after I had my crew hang it. Now all I could think about was cutting back all them outside corners to accept the bull nose. After a day it was decided that he wanted the 5/8" or 3/8" bull nose not sure on the actual size but went with the cobra 350 by Trimtex. I was really never a big fan of plastic or vinyl bead but this stuff was great. There was no need to trim back any rock because the radius was so small it fit very tight against the outside corner. A little contact spray and a few staples and it was on. I think the next time I have to use bull nose this is whatI will use. I 45 all the square arches instead of a two way ,and as far as the bottom we didn't use any transitional base blocks because the radius was so small the contractor figured what little hole would be there he would deal with. And also since the gypcrete wasn't done on the main level it would have been hard to really get everything nuts on.. So the doc was happy. Who else uses the 350 and do u like or dislike?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We use lot of the mini bull. Be careful when you sand the radius, if you get off the corner and into the fill you will get a fine line (hollow) and it will show. Its great for arches as there is no slots to fill. I like to use a good glue mix for 1rst coat or else you may get a hailine crack on your arches , right where the round part meets the mud


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I use a ton of the 350 always with mudmax and usg green. Real nice product. Its so fast to apply and becuase i use all the conversion caps ( Mostly 2 ways and 3 ways) then do all my cuts with a mitre saw. Then apply with spray glue andauto stapler. Also use the wipe down tool to eliminate the sanding between coats. If ya like the TT bead make sure to try the magic corner on vaulted ceilings. 
I am a little picky with my beads and use a laser level for apply my stand up beads then a chalk box for any vaulted cielings with magic corner. Takes a litlle more time to apply but makes them a dream to coat and sand.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

boco said:


> I use a ton of the 350 always with mudmax and usg green. Real nice product. Its so fast to apply and becuase i use all the conversion caps ( Mostly 2 ways and 3 ways) then do all my cuts with a mitre saw. Then apply with spray glue andauto stapler. Also use the wipe down tool to eliminate the sanding between coats. If ya like the TT bead make sure to try the magic corner on vaulted ceilings.
> I am a little picky with my beads and use a laser level for apply my stand up beads then a chalk box for any vaulted cielings with magic corner. Takes a litlle more time to apply but makes them a dream to coat and sand.


To eliminate sanding in between coats some tapers just scrap there work i mean scrape my mistake :jester:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> To eliminate sanding in between coats some tapers just scrap there work i mean scrape my mistake :jester:


 Ya when i use the tool its just a quick scuff with idiot stickt hen a second and final coat of mud. Once you get the hang of doing a bunch of bead then wiping it all down at once it reallty just makes for a neater job. Been using the TT 350 for almost a year staight at a condo complex. Keep it neat on first coat out then lightly sanding the high spots gives a nice end result. especially with when doing soffits and direct sunlight areas painted with satin or eggshell finish. Nothing wrong with a quick scuff if you can save a coat.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Ya when i use the tool its just a quick scuff with idiot stickt hen a second and final coat of mud. Once you get the hang of doing a bunch of bead then wiping it all down at once it reallty just makes for a neater job. Been using the TT 350 for almost a year staight at a condo complex. Keep it neat on first coat out then lightly sanding the high spots gives a nice end result. especially with when doing soffits and direct sunlight areas painted with satin or eggshell finish. Nothing wrong with a quick scuff if you can save a coat.


We don't clean the nosing till final coat, which I think DLS was meaning.

I will coat out 10 or so beads then go back and scrap the nose, comes off easy, since the new wet mud soaks into the old mud. same principle as putting mud on your tools, let them soak for 5 minutes, then clean them.

Time is money, cleaning once saves money:yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya i have to get some pictures of my projects. I have been using TT quite alot lately and have a pretty good system. After going through 1100 boards of lafarge my supplier sharpened his pencil on the lightweight Usg and gave us a price match. Sheet rockers are very happy cause all 9ft ceilings are double layer 5/8s. Walls are all 54" my favorite part of the project is the trey ceilngs made with tt 350 then ceiling only gets a venetian plaster from swp that i apply with a trowel. Each place has granite counter tops and V plaster matches them for a very unique but high end look.:thumbsup: You trowel guys should look into doing v plaster and otherfinishes such as american clay. Its not paintings as it all can be applied with trowel but its real easy. I charge around 5 to 8 times the amount i do for level 4 finish. At the end of the job theres some meat left on the bone. That is not as tough on the body as taping. More finese then bull work.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya I love doing the venitian and American clay plasters!! It is a very beautiful and custom look!! Not a lot of call for it with the economy the way it is but we still get some requests for it, but not like 2007-2009 when we were doing whole trophy homes in the resorts. Those were some good money days. And like you said it is easy to apply


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I feel ya about the economy but here there is a huge market for (rental units) townhouses, condos and small family homes Thats were i have been selling my extras fron TT products and the plaster finishes. I really beat it in to my builders to go with some extras and left them all Trim tex brochures with the samples and demo tree sent from Joe. Out of the 6 builders i work 3 actually went for it. Basically have added using TT for all corners Mostly 350 but some 90 degree which i use mud on type. Then i also do the crown moldings from TT wich is awesome cause it saves me from finish taping the top angles. I have a new unit to start tommorow and i will get some pics. I charge double for the tt products but it saves time and i actually make some cash on my bead instead of hoping to break even.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Ya i have to get some pictures of my projects. I have been using TT quite alot lately and have a pretty good system. After going through 1100 boards of lafarge my supplier sharpened his pencil on the lightweight Usg and gave us a price match. Sheet rockers are very happy cause all 9ft ceilings are double layer 5/8s. Walls are all 54" my favorite part of the project is the trey ceilngs made with tt 350 then ceiling only gets a venetian plaster from swp that i apply with a trowel. Each place has granite counter tops and V plaster matches them for a very unique but high end look.:thumbsup: You trowel guys should look into doing v plaster and otherfinishes such as american clay. Its not paintings as it all can be applied with trowel but its real easy. I charge around 5 to 8 times the amount i do for level 4 finish. At the end of the job theres some meat left on the bone. That is not as tough on the body as taping. More finese then bull work.


Can you do a video or step by step pictures of the venetion plaster:yes:

A lot of the vids on you tube,,,, suck,,,, if I was to put it nicely. They seem too DIY like, and time consuming the way they do things.....

PPPLLLLEEEAAASSSSEEEEE


----------

